# [SOLVED]Beryl - dziwny wygląd

## Godhand

Witam, mam problem z Berylem. Szukałem rozwiązań tu na forum jak i na innych związanych z tym tematem jednak satysfakcjonującej odpowiedzi nie znalazłem.

Po zainstalowaniu beryla pół ekrany mam czarne a drugie pół w dziwnych kolorach (jakby tryb 256-kolorowy) pasek zadań się rozjeżdża , pojawiają się  dziwne  kolorowe paski itp. 

Jedyną odpowiedzią na to jaką znalazłem to zmiana na 16-bitowy kolor. Mnie to niestety nie pomogło.

Może ktoś spotkał się z tym i wie co zrobić?

Używam KDE, kartę mam nVidia GeForce 4 MX 440

xorg.conf:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto" # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite"   "enable"

        EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

glxinfo | grep direct:

```

direct rendering: Yes

```

Last edited by Godhand on Sun Apr 08, 2007 7:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Godhand

zrobiłem zrzut ekranu, żeby było wiadomo o co dokładnie chodzi.

Ekran normalnie: http://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zrzutekranu2rs4.png

Ekran po odpaleniu Beryla: http://img357.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zrzutekranu1da3.png

----------

## kurak

Poszukaj w ustwaieniach beryla, pewnie masz złe ustawienia

----------

## Godhand

No przeglądałem ale co tam jest do ustawiania co może pomóc?  :Wink: 

Być może nie widzę tego co trzeba.

W Berylu opcji odpowiadających za grafikę (rozdzielczość itp) nie widziałem. Tylko efekty itp

----------

## pancurski

coś mi się wydaje, że nie czytałeś dokumentacji na wiki

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Beryl

http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Troubleshooting_nVidia

http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Main_Page

twój xorg jest nie do końca taki jaki powinien być, co jeszcze masz nie zrobione powinieneś wiedzieć sam

----------

## kurak

Z tego co widzę, to troche xorg.conf masz niekompletny. first of all zrób sobie AIGLX bo widzę, że masz nvidie(najprościej dodaj do make.conf flage USE="aiglx" i emerge xorg-server ) potem zajrzyj tutaj.

EDIT::

Widzę, że Frondziak mnie uprzedził.

----------

## Godhand

Hmmm.

No mając do wyboru w róznych HOW TO itp:

    * XGL

    *  AIGLX

    *  nVidia

wybieram nVidię... jako że mam nVidię   :Wink: 

więc czemu AIGLX?

----------

## kurak

Bo o wiele lepiej działa na AIGLX nvidia  :Smile:  Ja osobiście korzystam z AIGLX i jestem bardzo zadowolony, a Beryl śmiga bez żadnych problemów, ale wybór zostawiam Tobie.. Ważne żebyś zrobił porządek z xorg.conf

----------

## Godhand

Zrobiłem jak napisałeś z tym AIGLX.

Zmodyfikowałem xorg.conf tak że:

w Sekcji "Device"

zmieniłem driver na nvidia

w sekcji "Module

odkomentowałem

Load Dri

Na końcu pliku dodałem

```
Section "DRI"

        Group 0

        Mode 0666

EndSection
```

i

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Option      "AIGLX" "true"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Nadal to samo.

Innych istotnych różnic w Twoim a moim xorgu się nie dopatrzyłem   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Godhand

Już sobie poradziłem.

Do sekcji screen dorzuciłem   Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true", które pierwotnie znajdowało się w Device.

DefaultDepth zmieniłem na 24.

W ostateczności xorg.conf wygląda tak:

```

Section "Screen" 

    Identifier  "Screen 1" 

    Device      "NVIDIA GeForce" 

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    DefaultDepth 24 

    Subsection "Display" 

        Depth       8 

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

        ViewPort    0 0 

    EndSubsection 

    Subsection "Display" 

        Depth       16 

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

        ViewPort    0 0 

    EndSubsection 

    Subsection "Display" 

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

        ViewPort    0 0 

    EndSubsection 

EndSection

```

A opisu tego problemu akurat nie ma w Wiki - to tak nawiązując do Frondziaka  :Smile: 

----------

